# Samsung or Seagate?



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

For my new Humax DRT400 w/Lifetime, I have it narrowed down to two hard drives for the upgrade. I know there are plenty of other great suggestions out there, but it's definitely one of these two. Which should I get?

Samsung 250 GB SP2514N
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822152031
$90.45 shipped
Pros: Nice and quiet, 250 GB, 3-Year Warranty

Seagate 200 GB ST3200822A-RK
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...CategoryId=pcmcat33200050001&id=1069302880231
$89.45 once I get CC to price-maitch BB
Pros: 5-year warranty, I'll get it in-hand quicker
Cons: A little smaller, a little noisier


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

Can't say for sure on this drive, but I put a pair of sammie 120's in my first Hughes Tivo/DVR ( HDVR2). They've been through a move, and constant use (my wife who once scoffed at Tivo) since around Christmas of 2002. Can't beat that with a stick, and even then they were around $109.. so 2x as much space for less price doesn't suck a bit. 

Okay.. commercial over. Honest.. if they are in a living room/bedroom ,etc, go sammie. If they are in a media closet, etc then prolly go seagate for the longer warranty.

edit: figured I should point out I used Samsung drives in the HDVR2


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah, I've had both brands in the past as well for TiVo upgrades. Both have been very reliable (thus far). I do notice that the Seagate is a little louder, but that 5-yr warranty is great. The TiVo in my bedroom, I have the Samsung. I had turned on the acoustic management before I had upgraded it. Can't hardly hear that thing tick at all.

This new one that I am upgrading will be in the basement, in a glass cabinet, so I guess noise isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Totally non-scientific survey. Samsung beats Seagate in reliability and noise (Samsung being very low). Again, totally non-scientific...simply my own experience with about 1/2 dozen of each.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Well, i ordered up the Sammy. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

You could have shopped some more and got a 400gb Seagate for $99.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Personally, I don't like how the Samsung warranty is handled: "Please contact and request the RMA(Return Material Authorization) service to your dealer(supplier). Your dealer (supplier) has the RMA responsibility."

My preferences are OEM WD (3-year warranty) for TiVo and Seagate for PC.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Dkerr24 said:


> You could have shopped some more and got a 400gb Seagate for $99.


I actually have a 400 GB Seagate in one of my DT units. That's the one that I find to be a bit noisy. It is nice and fast though.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

dmk1974 said:


> I actually have a 400 GB Seagate in one of my DT units. That's the one that I find to be a bit noisy. It is nice and fast though.


Did you have any problems at all getting the 400GB to work in the DT? I've upgraded several hundred TiVo's, have had no trouble with 300GB in the DT, yet this Seagate just gives GSOD in a constant reboot loop. Swap file was 200. Can't figure out what's going on. Drive tests fine with Seagate utility and original 80GB boots fine. Any suggestion appreciated.


----------



## manhole (Apr 15, 2005)

For those of you who have upgraded using the Samsung hard drives, did you leave the drive settings on the factory defaults? If so, how loud is the drive.

I noticed the Samsung Utility has the following options.

Performance : Fast>Middle>Quiet (Fast is the best)
Acoustic Noise: Fast>Middle>Quiet (Fast is the worst)

I'd love to make the drive as quiet as possible, but obviously don't want the performance of the Tivo to suffer for it.

Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Well, I received my 250 GB Sammy today from Newegg (fast delivery as usual). I first set the acoutstic management to quiet and then installed it. Seems fast and no issues (knock on wood). I think turning on the acoutstic management, while slightly slower performance, has no effect on TiVo's. I think until recently, most hard drives in the TiVo's were 5400 RPM with 2 MB cache anyway.

My storage capacity on the DRT400 (now with 250 GB drive) are:

67 hrs - Best
99 hrs - High
200 hrs - Medium
301 hrs - Basic


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

outpost.com has the Seagate 300GB for $89.99


----------

